# My wireless internet is working but ethernet connection is not



## rvarrazza (Sep 26, 2011)

Gents 

same problem here with my home pc. I can get on internet connecting to the modem (BT hub 3) via wireless but I cannot via cable. 
A few points to think about.
1) my working laptop can connect either via wireless and ethernet (this tells me that modem and cable are ok)
2) the modem is also 4 ports router where I have connected an external driver. my home pc communicate perfectly with the external driver either in wireless or Ethernet conf. (this tell me that my ethernet card is working)
3)the ip config is:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RICHY-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : RICHY-PC
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : RICHY-PC
home
home
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-E9-95-57
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 September 2011 18:58:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 September 2011 18:58:22
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-7B-3C-A6-24
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 September 2011 19:24:43
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 September 2011 19:24:43
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>
4) I runned the intel online driver update check and all is ok

Anyone can help?
Riccardo


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You were originally subscribed here, I have moved your Post and created a Thread for you to better assist you.
========================

Have you tried changing your network cable? Try moving it to a different LAN Port of your Modem/Router.


----------



## rvarrazza (Sep 26, 2011)

Indeed I did. Anyway as I said my ports and cable are working as I can access to external driver data connected to another port. It seems all working the only problem I have is that I cannot access the www


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Restart your computer and Tap F8, select Safe Mode with Networking. Are you able to connect here?


----------



## PlanNet (Sep 27, 2011)

can you ping outside of your network? Like Ping google.com --> this will check for DNS resolution or ping 74.125.65.104 if the DNS doesn't resolve --> that will at least tell you if your getting out and it's just DNS.

Regards,
Glenn


----------



## rvarrazza (Sep 26, 2011)

Glenn 

I did try and I could get on net below the results of the ping. The main issue is that it's bloody slow. I tested the speed access and I could get no more than 0.7Mb/s while when I connect via cable with the other laptop I get 9Mb/s. The website I used for the spped test, thinkbroadband :: The UK's largest independent Broadband / ADSL troubleshooting website (incorporating news, reviews and comparisons), has also the possibility to test via port 80 and guess what? it didn't even start doing the test. 
So definitely there is something wrong it looks like the two systems, my pc and the adsl/router are not sincronising or not speaking the same language.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.146.106] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.146.106: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.85.146.106: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.85.146.106: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=49
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.85.146.106:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 13ms, Maximum = 14ms, Average = 13ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 74.125.65.104

Pinging 74.125.65.104 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.65.104: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.65.104: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.65.104: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.65.104: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.125.65.104:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 98ms, Maximum = 100ms, Average = 99ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## rvarrazza (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone else has experienced similar issue? how has been resolved.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try changing your DNS servers to googles public DNS servers in your router.

Google Public DNS


----------

